# Dumb Gi Shrinkage Question - ProForce Diamond



## dancingalone (Oct 7, 2015)

It's been a few years since I've owned one of these, but one of my students asked me to order him one.  He's attracted to the cotton/poly fabric since it tends to wrinkle less than an all-cotton uniform.  Does anyone with recent experience with these know if they shrink after the initial wash and dry as most cotton do?   I'm trying to decide which size to suggest to him.


----------



## Grenadier (Oct 15, 2015)

Not a dumb question at all.  

Just about every cotton / poly blend gi behaves in a similar manner when it comes to shrinkage, that yes, you'll get a bit of shrinkage after the first couple of washing / drying cycles, but after that, it tends to stabilize.  

How tall is your student?  Normally, with an all-cotton gi, I'd recommend going a half size larger, but with cotton / poly blend gi's, I'd recommend staying true to the size recommendations that Pro Force gives.


----------



## dancingalone (Oct 15, 2015)

He's right at 5'11'' but is heftier in size than most.  Maybe 210 lbs or just slightly less.  Built like a bull.  Most uniforms cut the right length for him tend to fit too tightly across the chest.  Sure you can get a bigger uniform and hem the arms and the legs, but that doesn't always fit correctly either, especially in the shoulder and arm pit area where the excess fabric given for longer arms gathers.

I ordered him a 4.5, trusting that the Diamond poly blend will shrink less than an all cotton gi.  We shall see.


----------



## Human Makiwara (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm getting ready to get a new gi. My student uniform is 5 years old and it's been repaired. Size is whats holding me back as I just don't want to get bigger and cut it down. A guy in my gym did this and it looks like he's swimming in his top.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 11, 2015)

I've mentioned this place in other threads, but it's worth doing again.
Moo Sool Sa, which is a Korean company, does custom sizing. You can tell them "I want the top size X but the sleeves the length of size Y" or whatever.
The cost is very reasonable and the quality is very good.


----------



## dancingalone (Feb 12, 2016)

For anyone who was wondering, the size 4.5 worked fine out of the bag.  My student thought it fit great as is, so he's just doesn't dry it at all, and after a couple of months, the uniform hasn't even shrunk that he has noticed.

Good value option.  From personal experience, I know the heavy poly blend fabric doesn't feel the best against your skin, but it will last and last and last.


----------

